# 2 piece fiberglass shower enclosure seam



## mrmaster (May 29, 2005)

We recently had a contractor install two 2 piece shower enclosures by Kohler as part of a larger project.  There is an unsightly seam that has not been trimmed or finished that concerns me.  My contractor says this is the way it is.  I am concerned about possible moisture issues in the future.  Any advice?


----------



## Dot (Mar 5, 2011)

What has your experience been with this seam issue? My mother just had one installed, same thing, big horizontal seam without anything covering it. I asked the contractor and he said not to worry, the water cannot go behind because of the way the pieces fit together. I'm worried about the water that is sitting on the ledge between the top and the bottom piece.


----------



## GraceHartford (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm looking into rectangular/circular shower curtain rods to go into my three-walled stall from Signature Hardware and Lowes online.  After ten years with a 2-piece, the water damage along one wall is alarming.  Why didn't the contractor put in a one-piece when he built this house?!?  So much easier to clean.  Also, when I washed out by generously dousing the grime along the crack with "too much" water it shows up as a water stain on the ceiling below.  Thankfully the stain dried up and no longer visible.  Since I'll be losing some space I thought it would be great to have a curved rod to this idea.  I'll search but may just settle for the rectangular rod at Signature.  Hope that helps someone.


----------



## MMC_Milwaukee (Oct 14, 2013)

Can you take a picture of your surround? Hard to say without seeing the problem. Do you have the model name/number of the surround?


----------

